# Cigars, health, and cancer



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey folks,

Noob that has been smokin about 6 mos now. I'm getting some flak from some family members about the dangers of cigars. They often cite the websites that point out that a churchill's has the nicotine of 2 packs of cigs. Also showing me some stats from the American Health Assoc. about cancer #s going up for cigars smokers.

So here it is. Do you know anybody who has died from cancer/other as a result of cigar smoking? Please give me some hard core facts based on what you have experienced.

TIA


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

from Wikipedia's article on cigars.

Like other forms of tobacco use, cigar smoking poses a significant health risk depending on dosage: risks are greater for those who inhale more when they smoke, smoke more cigars, or smoke them longer. The risk of dying from any cause is significantly greater for cigar smokers than for people who have never smoked, with the risk particularly higher for smokers less than 65 years old, and with risk for moderate and deep inhalers reaching levels similar to cigarette smokers.Little cigars are commonly inhaled and likely pose the same health risks as cigarettes. The increased risk for those smoking 1–2 cigars per day is too small to be statistically significant, and the health risks of the 3/4 of cigar smokers who smoke less than daily are not known and are hard to measure; although it has been claimed that people who smoke few cigars have no increased risk, a more accurate statement is that their risks are proportionate to their exposure. Health risks are similar to cigaretter smoking in nicotine addiction, periodontal health, tooth loss, and many types of cancer, including cancers of the mouth, throat, and esophagus. Cigar smoking also can cause cancers of the lung and larynx, where the increased risk is less than that of cigarettes. Many of these cancers have extremely low cure rates. Cigar smoking also increases the risk of lung and heart diseases such as chronic obstructive pulmonary disease. 

There are many famous cigar smokers who have died of complications of smoking including winston churchill.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to Puff. 

I'm not sure any anecdotal comments about who knows people who have died or had cancer will be too useful. I don't know anyone, but I don't take that to mean that there is no risk. If you want to know the risks associated with cigar smoking, which do exist, do a few google searches and you can find some decent reports out there. The response you'll get from most folks here is that the risks are there, but are acceptable to each of us that chooses to smoke cigars.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep. People die. People die from a lot of other things too. You might tells the protractors something like this. You can die from being overwight, eating beef, too much salt, drinking, not drinking enough water, unprotected sex(protected is not guaranteed), driving fast(really just driving is enough), drive too slow, signing in the rain, walking at night, skin cancer, skin eating bacteria, bad tap water, crap in the food we buy, having a desk job for years, having a 'simple' procedure, giving birth, radiation form your TV, radiation from your cell phone, radiation from that tower down the road, radiation from space, war, there is getting to be a lot of shit in space and at some point it has to come back here and hit someone in the head. The list is endless. There is a risk factor in everything, add them up as you go.

One of my favorites is 2nd hand smoke, what a joke that is. That's nothing compared to the crap you get in traffic, nothing.

Bottom line is you're gonna die, have fun with life while you are here.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I've done a bit of research in regards to (cigarette) smoking alternatives and cancer. What I've found is that you are certainly going to increase your risk of cancer with any combusted tobacco product, but if you're not inhaling the smoke you're highly unlikely to increase you're risks of something like lung cancer.

Now, since you are holding the smoke in your mouth, there is an increase in risk of oral cancer, but I don't think that risk is incredibly high. The other risk from any form of tobacco is pancreatic cancer but to be honest, the odds of that are remote (IIRC 4 in 10,000 for a non tobacco user vs 8 in 10,000 for smokeless, possibly higher with pipes/cigars) and it's a risk I'm willing to take.

For me, cigars are an occasional indulgence, at least for now. I primarily use Swedish snus for the bulk of my nicotine intake, with a pinch of snuff here and there. As I see it it's far safer to smoke cigars/pipes, use snus or snuff then to be inhaling the unknown chemicals in cigarettes. I'm just short of three months free of the cigarette demon and I owe that to cigars, snus and snuff.

As to the nicotine content in a churchill compared to smokes, how many do you smoke a day? Also the amount of available nicotine will likely be far different. Finally, nicotine typically isn't what kills you, and isn't carcinogenic, it's all the TSNAs and tar that will increase your likelihood of cancer, that and genetics. Nicotine's worst aspect is it's highly addictive properties, it's no more dangerous to you then coffee.

Welcome to the forums from another newbie!

Pat


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.

One thing that has concerned me is the presence of phlem. Basically small smokers cough that brings up a bit. I typically smoke 2 robusto's a day but am thinking of cutting back. Had one Torpedo today


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

dyieldin said:


> there is getting to be a lot of shit in space and at some point it has to come back here and hit someone in the head.


hahahah. Best alternative risk posted EVER.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

dyieldin said:


> Yep. People die. People die from a lot of other things too. You might tells the protractors something like this. You can die from being overwight, eating beef, too much salt, drinking, not drinking enough water, unprotected sex(protected is not guaranteed), driving fast(really just driving is enough), drive too slow, signing in the rain, walking at night, skin cancer, skin eating bacteria, bad tap water, crap in the food we buy, having a desk job for years, having a 'simple' procedure, giving birth, radiation form your TV, radiation from your cell phone, radiation from that tower down the road, radiation from space, war, there is getting to be a lot of shit in space and at some point it has to come back here and hit someone in the head. The list is endless. There is a risk factor in everything, add them up as you go.
> 
> One of my favorites is 2nd hand smoke, what a joke that is. That's nothing compared to the crap you get in traffic, nothing.
> 
> Bottom line is you're gonna die, have fun with life while you are here.


Couldn't have said it better Dave! We risk driving out the door everyday and life is about living and enjoying what we can with the time we have. I use to be a very anxious guy but cigars give me the relaxation I need to sit and enjoy life...it's like getting a "time out" and in this busy life we all live there's nothing better than to sit back and relax. Now tell me, how bad can it be for you to be able to sit back and lower your anxiety, blood pressure, and not be paying some quack $150 an hour to talk about your feelings?:blah::blah:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

phager said:


> *The other risk from any form of tobacco is pancreatic cancer *


 Could you post the proof study that links these two? I'm intrigued as my wife has survived pancreatic cancer and there was no link established between smoking (Cigarettes) and the causal effect in relation to this cancer. I have many, many weeks of research vested in this cancer and know much about it. Interesting info to behold.

I assume you have also done research on the positives of nicotine use? The anti smoking lobby group conveniently manage to leave this fully proven information out of their arguments.
Check the military & productivity studies done during WW2.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Plenty of "healthy" people die every day.Every second of every day. If you really enjoy something,and are still alive,I say it can't be all that dangerous.:tea:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

We lost my Dad to skin cancer last Nov. The cancer started on his leg yet he never wore shorts, even as a kid. So too much sun causes cancer but apparently not his. My grandmother smoked at least two packs a day. she died on lung cancer at 85. 85 is plenty for me. I had an uncle with lung cancer that never smoked. Who knows what will happen. Enjoy life while you can!! I might die in a car crash tomorrow but I know I smoked a good cigar today.

George Burns "If I'd taken my doctor's advice and quit smoking when he advised me to, I wouldn't have lived to go to his funeral,"

He smoked 10-15 cigars a day for 70 years.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bigkev77 said:


> We lost my Dad to skin cancer last Nov. The cancer started on his leg yet he never wore shorts, even as a kid. So too much sun causes cancer but apparently not his. My grandmother smoked at least two packs a day. she died on lung cancer at 85. 85 is plenty for me. I had an uncle with lung cancer that never smoked. Who knows what will happen. Enjoy life while you can!! I might die in a car crash tomorrow but I know I smoked a good cigar today.
> 
> George Burns "If I'd taken my doctor's advice and quit smoking when he advised me to, I wouldn't have lived to go to his funeral,"
> 
> He smoked 10-15 cigars a day for 70 years.


Indeed! I will not go into my mothers death when I was three but my father died at 44. Cause? 3 heart attacks. Yes he smoked, yes he drank too much. Cause of death? Clogged arteries from eating too much crap! (I've seen the coroners report).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> Could you post the proof study that links these two? I'm intrigued as my wife has survived pancreatic cancer and there was no link established between smoking (Cigarettes) and the causal effect in relation to this cancer. I have many, many weeks of research vested in this cancer and know much about it. Interesting info to behold.
> 
> I assume you have also done research on the positives of nicotine use? The anti smoking lobby group conveniently manage to leave this fully proven information out of their arguments.
> Check the military & productivity studies done during WW2.


The epidemiology of pancreatic cancer surely invites skepticism as their needs to be some shared truths as far as ones heredity and genes. While studies are and have been around there is the history of cigarettes and pancreatic cancer but cigars are still yet to be determined...according to this link. Smokeless and Other Noncigarette Tobacco Use and Pancreatic Cancer and Alcohol, Diet and Pancreatic Cancer Risks - Consults Blog - NYTimes.com

As you research you will find that people who contract cancers are often predisposed by hereditary conditions but not limited to this....cigarettes are not the best habit healthwise and inhaling all of the noxious fumes as a 2-3 pack a day habit over 20 years will tell ya. I don't inhale cigar smoke and I probably breathe more pollutants on a daily basis esp. when I lived in LA for 15 years.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> The epidemiology of pancreatic cancer surely invites skepticism as their needs to be some shared truths as far as ones heredity and genes. While studies are and have been around there is the history of cigarettes and pancreatic cancer but cigars are still yet to be determined...according to this link. Smokeless and Other Noncigarette Tobacco Use and Pancreatic Cancer and Alcohol, Diet and Pancreatic Cancer Risks - Consults Blog - NYTimes.com
> 
> As you research you will find that people who contract cancers are often predisposed by hereditary conditions but not limited to this....cigarettes are not the best habit healthwise and inhaling all of the noxious fumes as a 2-3 pack a day habit over 20 years will tell ya. I don't inhale cigar smoke and I probably breathe more pollutants on a daily basis esp. when I lived in LA for 15 years.


Tash has little history in her family of any type of cancer, even Breast Cancer, which she succumbed to as well. The history of Pancreatic cancer versus cigarette smoking is documented but there has never been a blind study or fully referenced study done that I am aware of.

I am still a firm believer that it is our general living standards, ie Air, Water, Food intake etc that has much to do with our cancers. Mind you, these issues have been around for decades and the more we know, the less we can gel the info & actually understand the issue. This whole illness is a minefield.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Some post I like to share with people that criticize my choice....

Smoking Fact - Nicotine Has Great Health Benefits

Nicotine Benefits

Nicotine - Are We Ignoring Its Health Benefits?

Nicotine shows potential medical benefits


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

This one is pretty simple for me.

Is it safe to smoke cigars? Well, of course not, but does anyone really think smoking is a healthy choice in the world today?

It is a risk that I have decided to take. I fully understand the consequences, and I am comfortable with my choice. 

That is it. No double-blinded studies to move me in either direction. I enjoy a nice cigar, and I also understand the risks of smoking. Oh well.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive done my research, the most common number Ive seen used for the increased risk of getting an oral cancer is 4x from smoking cigars. And your chances of getting some sort of throat or mouth cancer is something like .000001 so multiply that by 4 and your new chanc of getting cancer are .000004. I brush, floss and use mouthwash when I wake up, after I smoke, and before I goto bed.

Also even if a Churchill is the equivilant of 2 packs a day cigars dont have 100+ added chemicals


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Could you post the proof study that links these two? I'm intrigued as my wife has survived pancreatic cancer and there was no link established between smoking (Cigarettes) and the causal effect in relation to this cancer. I have many, many weeks of research vested in this cancer and know much about it. Interesting info to behold.
> 
> I assume you have also done research on the positives of nicotine use? The anti smoking lobby group conveniently manage to leave this fully proven information out of their arguments.
> Check the military & productivity studies done during WW2.


Here's one study: (Edit: Can't post links, but search google for "Pancreatic cancer tobacco, and it's the second link titled "Smokeless and other noncigarette tobacco use and pancreatic cancer") . There's also a a wealth of information on the lancet and Dr Brad Radu has written a number of articles on harm reduction that also points out links between TNSAs and pancreatic cancer, but this focuses more heavily on the smokeless side of things.

For me personally, the primary positive of nicotine is that it keeps me from going on a murderous rampage:biggrin:. But in addition, every time I tried to quit I was left in a state of sort of being in fog, and would fall into deep depression. Conventional NRT like patches and gum did nothing to ease that, snus, and I'm assuming cigars, did take care of that. I've read some anecdotal evidence of tobacco products containing MAOIs in trace amount which can help some with aspects of depression. Patches and gum don't contain that.

I hope this assists in your research!

Gary:
I agree completely, the amount of noxious crud that we are forced to breath on a daily basis has got to be far worse for you then couple of nice sticks day. For me smoking a cigar is a great way to slow down and relax, I figure I've added a good five years to my life by quitting cigarettes, I'm more then willing to risk knocking a day or two off that if it means I can sit on the back porch, watch the sunset and drink a good beer!

Pat


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Maybe a bumper-sticker?

That drunk driver will kill you before my cigar will....

PG


----------



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

wsamsky said:


> from Wikipedia's article on cigars.
> 
> Like other forms of tobacco use, cigar smoking poses a significant health risk depending on dosage: risks are greater for those who inhale more when they smoke, smoke more cigars, or smoke them longer. The risk of dying from any cause is significantly greater for cigar smokers than for people who have never smoked, with the risk particularly higher for smokers less than 65 years old, and with risk for moderate and deep inhalers reaching levels similar to cigarette smokers.Little cigars are commonly inhaled and likely pose the same health risks as cigarettes. The increased risk for those smoking 1-2 cigars per day is too small to be statistically significant, and the health risks of the 3/4 of cigar smokers who smoke less than daily are not known and are hard to measure; although it has been claimed that people who smoke few cigars have no increased risk, a more accurate statement is that their risks are proportionate to their exposure. Health risks are similar to cigaretter smoking in nicotine addiction, periodontal health, tooth loss, and many types of cancer, including cancers of the mouth, throat, and esophagus. Cigar smoking also can cause cancers of the lung and larynx, where the increased risk is less than that of cigarettes. Many of these cancers have extremely low cure rates. Cigar smoking also increases the risk of lung and heart diseases such as chronic obstructive pulmonary disease.
> 
> There are many famous cigar smokers who have died of complications of smoking including winston churchill.


 YEP , POOR WINSTON KICKED OFF AT AGE 90 AFTER ALL THOSE NASTY OLD CIGARS COMPLICATED HIS HEALTH!! GIVE ME A BREAK, I'VE NEVER SEEN A DEATH CERTIFICATE WITHOUT A CAUSE LISTED-:israel: SOMETHING'S GONNA GET YOU REGARDLESS!!! ENJOY LIFE!!


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

drbill said:


> YEP , POOR WINSTON KICKED OFF AT AGE 90 AFTER ALL THOSE NASTY OLD CIGARS COMPLICATED HIS HEALTH!! GIVE ME A BREAK, I'VE NEVER SEEN A DEATH CERTIFICATE WITHOUT A CAUSE LISTED-:israel: SOMETHING'S GONNA GET YOU REGARDLESS!!! ENJOY LIFE!!


Just an aside here, but did you know that "cancer" can not be listed as a cause of death on a death certificate? At least not here in Wisconsin... My wife's an MD and must list the actual physiologic cause of death, or what the cancer finally caused to shut down and cause death... (like "heart attack.)

So, does cancer even kill? Not necessarily...

PG


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I've spoken to my neighbor Doug about this, he's an MD, Internal Medicine and has been around the block for more than a few years. He tells me the biggest risk from cigar smoking aside from anything deadly is sinus infections and eventual sinus and nasal polyps that could form as most people usually bring the smoke into their sinuses to taste the flavors. (I do) Tells me a ton of cigar smokers are walking around 24/7 with sinus infections that may be making them feel like crap and never realize it unless they get examined. Sometimes these cannot be diagnosed without a CT scan. Cigar smoke is much more concentrated than cigarettes so cigarette smokers have less of an issue with this although their other risks are 50 fold. (His opinion)

He doesn't smoke anything although have seen him polish off a half quart of Glenlivet like it was nothing. LOL!


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Now, this may be a little off topic, and a little nasty to boot, but I
am a firm believer in post-smoke nasal hygiene.

Not always, but usually, when I've finished a good smoke
and have enjoyed the after-aromas, I blow the hell out of my
nose. Then, and here's the nasty part, I roll a tissue and use
the end to swab out my nostrils. This gets out a lot of tar
that is left behind by "retrohaling."

I've always been very prone to sinus infections, but have not
had one since starting this practice. And, I average 2 cigars a
day and "retrohale" almost every puff...

And as long as I'm off topic, retrohaling? God I hate that word!
I choose the exhale through my nose.

PG


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Few things are totally safe in this world. Breathing everyday air gives you an increased risk of cancer these days. Life's too short to fret about what might kill you, best to just enjoy.

To family members that give me flack about smoking, I like to tick off this handy list for them:
-drink soda? Fat=heart disease/cancer. Diet soda? sweeteners=cancer
-drink from plastic containers? eat out of microwaved plastic?
-drive a car? ever drive with the windows down around other cars? Bam, cancer.
-Got a spare tire around the middle? You're doomed, pal.
-Yak on your cell phone all day while cooking your brain? Dead.
-Eat too much salt?
-Spray chemicals on your lawn?
-Eat fruits or vegetables that have been treated with pesticides? (yes). 

The list goes on and on. Everything kills you...life kills you. In my experience, it's usually my overweight relatives or nitpicky, worrywart types with high blood pressure from worrying all the time that take umbrage at cigar smoking. I never fail to point this out to them.


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

One thing I try to live by is moderation. Drinking in moderation, eating in moderation, etc.

I'm going to smoke in moderation and my family will live with it.


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

PadillaGuy said:


> Now, this may be a little off topic, and a little nasty to boot, but I
> am a firm believer in post-smoke nasal hygiene.
> 
> Not always, but usually, when I've finished a good smoke
> ...


Oh man....we are alike. I use my "nasal douche" when I shower to clean out the sinuses as Im prone to Sinus infections. Works great


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Few things are totally safe in this world. Breathing everyday air gives you an increased risk of cancer these days. Life's too short to fret about what might kill you, best to just enjoy.
> 
> To family members that give me flack about smoking, I like to tick off this handy list for them:
> -drink soda? Fat=heart disease/cancer. Diet soda? sweeteners=cancer
> ...


Exactly!

Unforntantly the one giving me the most flak is someone who lives the cleanest life Ive ever seen. Oh well....


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dread said:


> Ive done my research, the most common number Ive seen used for the increased risk of getting an oral cancer is 4x from smoking cigars. And your chances of getting some sort of throat or mouth cancer is something like .000001 so multiply that by 4 and your new chanc of getting cancer are .000004. I brush, floss and use mouthwash when I wake up, after I smoke, and before I goto bed.
> 
> Also even if a Churchill is the equivilant of 2 packs a day cigars dont have 100+ added chemicals


That's EXACTLY what I could not find. "They" say my chances of oral cancer go up my X%. So, if my risk goes from .000004 from .000001, I can live with that.

I have to drive to work soon. Wish me luck! ;-)


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

bfons303 said:


> One thing I try to live by is moderation. Drinking in moderation, eating in moderation, etc.
> 
> I'm going to smoke in moderation and my family will live with it.


Ding, Ding. We have a winner. I agree with most of what's said here, but hey, I smoke cigars. The most relevant point to me is the relaxation aspect of smoking. I'm wound pretty tight by nature so, a beer and a cigar and the time spent focusing on enjoying them is time well spent. It helps with my work, my family, my golf game, etc...For me, smoking in my dark back yard all alone is therapeutic - it's like meditation.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, when I was in the hospital they asked if I smoked. I told them yes, when they asked how many packs a week, I told them I smoked 1-2 cigars a week, they ended up marking me down as a non-smoker. Even when the doc's asked me about smoking, they commented that at least it wasn't cigarettes.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Nocturnus said:


> Well, when I was in the hospital they asked if I smoked. I told them yes, when they asked how many packs a week, I told them I smoked 1-2 cigars a week, they ended up marking me down as a non-smoker. Even when the doc's asked me about smoking, they commented that at least it wasn't cigarettes.


Ya, same here. I had a bout with dangerously high blood pressure, overweight, enlarged heart, low liver function 2 years ago. I did smoke cigs and stopped right then. I told my regular doc and my cardiologist that I have 2 cigars a day and they both just shrugged and said no more than 2. I try. Anyway, heart is normalized, liver functioning at 100%, BP 2 days ago was 110/72 and lost 80 pounds in 2 years, 40 to go.

Smoke 'em if ya got 'em!


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

It nevers goes like this:

"Did you hear Bob died? No, what did he die of? Nuthin!" There is always a cause, car accident, complications from surgery, cancer, a variety of illnesses, or just plain old age. 

A couple of months ago I got the first earache of my life (I am 55 yo). It was an inner ear infection and in five days I went from a minor ache to crashing in a Doctor's office with them unable to find a blood pressure. I spent 8 days in the hospital with kidney failure and sepsis. They nuked me with antibiotics to the point that what they found during ear surgery could not be identified. They have no idea what caused the infection or what type, just that it caused kidney failure and sepsis. I almost died of something! ...and it was not because I was doing something identified as a "health risk"!

Anyway... no one makes it out of this world alive! You gotta die of something. I'd prefer it be something I enjoy! So, if what I do has risks but they add enjoyment to my life, I am not going to abstain. Even if you do all the "healthy" activity, watch what you eat, and avoid all risks... you will still die. 

If you enjoy a smoke... lite up. You only live once!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

phager said:


> Here's one study: (Edit: Can't post links, but search google for "Pancreatic cancer tobacco, and it's the second link titled "Smokeless and other noncigarette tobacco use and pancreatic cancer") . There's also a a wealth of information on the lancet and Dr Brad Radu has written a number of articles on harm reduction that also points out links between TNSAs and pancreatic cancer, but this focuses more heavily on the smokeless side of things.
> 
> I hope this assists in your research!
> 
> Pat


Thanks for the links. I've read through some of them and a quick summation is that incidence of Pancreatic Cancer is 0.01% of the population, with one third ESTIMATED to be due to smoking related Carcinogens. These Carcinogens are THOUGHT to be transferred through the blood stream & the bile. Being that Pancreatic Cancer is thought to be 5 times more likely in those with genetic predisposition, if your family has a history of it then smoking may indeed increase your chances of contracting the disease.

These figures state that 3/1000 people will be diagnosed with the cancer while 3/5000 people will contract the disease due to smoking if not predisposed. I dont know what the current percentage of the population consists of smokers but there has been no correlation study done between the three statistics.

Thanks again for the reading, always interesting.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Copied post I made on another message board:



> Replying as an ex-cigarette smoker, and as a health care provider, and because I'm also very interested in this topic.
> 
> Although I haven't spent a huge amount of effort on it, I have researched the topic a bit. From what I've read, health effects of cigar smoking aren't as well studied or documented as the effects of cigarette smoking. My guess is that we are still at risk for heart disease (as we are taking nicotine into our systems), although probably significantly less than cigarette smokers. Cigar smokers (from my experience) for the most part do not inhale per se...but some amount of smoke is almost certainly inhaled into the lungs...how much? Who knows. I'd wager that we are still at risk for lung diseases (cancer and COPD), but my body tells me (no smoker's cough, breathing is easier than when I smoked cigarettes, etc) that I'm almost certainly doing my lungs less harm than when I smoked cigarettes...and common sense says the same. I'd guess that we are still at risk for mouth/throat cancers...possibly as much as or more than cigarette smokers, though probably less than tobacco chewers. I do retrohale some, which burns my nose a bit sometimes...so my guess is that it's probably a somewhat riskier behavior than when I would blow cigarette smoke out of my nose (which never bothered me at all).
> 
> ...


I also wanted to comment on this snippet:



bfons303 said:


> ...websites that point out that a churchill's has the nicotine of 2 packs of cigs....


Quotes like this are VERY misleading. It's not taking into account that cigarette smokers almost always inhale, and cigar smokers almost NEVER do. And it makes a HUGE difference. Really, it's the difference between smelling a cake and eating the whole thing.

Since quitting cigarettes, I've occasionally smoked one (and inhaled), and I always get a huge head-rush, dizziness, and sometimes a bit of nausea even...that's with my level of tolerance from 1-3 large cigars a day, I get that feeling from smoking ONE cigarette.

Are cigars healthy? Of course not. We all know that they aren't. Nobody says they are. Just like beer isn't, candy isn't, etc etc. However, comparing cigar smoking to cigarette smoking is just plain stupid. They're not the same, not even close.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I enjoy these kinds of threads because truth be told we're all adults and pretty much know the inherent risks. Smoking cigars is not something we can turn a blind eye to but rather we make choices and calculated risks when we indulge this hobby. Let's be honest...if we had health issues before starting this hobby we'd probably not be doing this because we really don't want to make a bad situation worse. I'd say most of us are in fairly good shape as far as our health is concerned so we take the risk based on general health and what the hobby gives back. I could either live on prescription medications to keep my anxiety level down or take blood pressure medication to achieve a healthy 120/80 but when I have a cigar my anxiety goes way down...my BP is less and I'd rather smoke a cigar and enjoy what it gives back to me rather than live on medications. 

We're grownups who make grown up choices in life and we do things that give us pleasure. Naturally we don't want to engage in something that has a strong propensity of doing grave harm and people have been smoking tobacco for generations so this is not something new and we have a few hundred years of seeing the effects of tobacco. I won't smoke cigarettes because of the overwhelming evidence...but cigars have yet to be proven to cause all that has been levied at them. I accept the risks because I get more from them than they take from me. I do take some precautions by not inhaling...I do use a saline solution sometimes to irrigate my sinuses and I try and exercise as much as possible. I'm 56 and have smoked cigars for 40 plus years and do not have any side effects from them...I consider myself fortunate. I would hope that any brother/sister out there who has health issues esp. when it comes to breathing would think twice before continuing this hobby. Cancer is always a serious and scary threat...we should always err on the side of caution and if things present themselves where we can endulge ourselves in a habit/hobby that gives us back as much as it does then make wise choices for yourself and your family.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sure more people die from heart disease from eating themselves to death and more people of liver disease from drinking themselves to death than cigar smokers die from smoking cigars.

The amount of nicotine absorbed from cigar smoking is dramatically less than that of cigarette smoking. For 2 reason.

1. Cigarette smokers inhale. Your lungs absorb everything you put in it, good or bad.
2. Cigars are usually aged for long periods of time. The nicotine content dissipates with time when you age a cigar.

With those 2 factors its likely that the worry of nicotine is much less than that of cigarettes. I've been smoking cigars officially for about 2 years now and some times here and there as a teen. Not once have I been overwhelmed by a need for a cigar. And if you ask around, most others would say the same thing. Which really puts the nicotine absorbed in perspective when compared to cigarette smokers.

Also what seems to be at risk most from smoking tobacco is your lungs. And since cigar smokers do not inhale the chances of lung cancer are significantly less. Though you do breath in some smoke here and there while smoking, so your throat and lungs are still at risk.

Oral cancer isn't really as common with cigar smoking either. Though that is where the majority of the nicotine is absorbed into your system from, the amount of nicotine and how its being entered is why it isn't as common. Typically chewing tobacco does a number here.

All in all, cigar smoking does pose health risks, but compared to other tobacco products it really isn't significant.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

I have already posted on this topic in another thread... please see:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ctive-qualities-pipe-tobacco.html#post2889784

It's post # 11 and is worth the read, I promise.

PG


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

PadillaGuy said:


> I have already posted on this topic in another thread... please see:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ctive-qualities-pipe-tobacco.html#post2889784
> 
> ...


Nice one Marty.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I am a doctor and I am also a cigar smoker (4-6 cigars a week). Yes, there is a health risk with puffing smoke from a roll of tobacco. Yes, you eliminate that risk by not smoking cigars. 

It has been said here before, there are many risks to things we do every day (eating, driving, moderate drinking, breathing polluted air, etc.). It is impossible to avoid exposure to these risks. So, to me this a personal choice. I do it because I enjoy it, I enjoy the camaraderie and I enjoy the collecting part of the hobby. 


I also try to limit my smoking to one cigar a day (except when herfing). I also try to eat healthy and exercise regularly. 

I am tired of people telling me smoking cigars is bad for you. They should mind their own business. I know what I am doing and I do it because I want to. End of story.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

I do not feel like defending either "side"; I rather, as many have stated, accept the many (many!) risks of adult life with open eyes.

That said, I note the following points of interest:

Cuban centenarians cite sex and cigars

Pipe smokers live longer than non-smokers (or at least they did in the '60s)
Scroll to #7

"Death rates for current [1964] pipe smokers were little if at all higher than for non-smokers, even with men smoking 10 pipefuls per day and with men who had smoked pipes for more than 30 years... pipe smokers that don't inhale live longer than non-smokers."

Those with record-setting longevity? All smokers!
(Likely not _completely _true, but I myself have noted the high percentage of smoking centenarians...)

The thinking goes that cigars and pipes are aids to relaxation, which has an overall beneficial effect.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

wsamsky said:


> from Wikipedia's article on cigars.
> 
> The increased risk for those smoking 1-2 cigars per day is too small to be statistically significant, and the health risks of the 3/4 of cigar smokers who smoke less than daily are not known and are hard to measure;


Found similar info on either the American Cancer Society or Americaan Heart Association web site before I first lit up. Basically it seems that all the research they have done - _or are willing to quote_ - deals with smoking 2-3 cigars daily and possibly inhaling. The health risks of "occasional" smoking have not been evaluated.

I submit that this is probably because:

1) Preliminary test results showed no significant increase in risk; and
2) They have reason to believe that these results will carry through in a broader study; and
3) They will not conduct the broader study because their mission is to put an end to tobacco use, and a finding of low-to-no risk does not support that mission. They will not risk their money to fund research that is potentially negative to their mission.

Obviously, _any_ exposure to a chemical compound (nicotime) that is, gram-for-gram, more toxic than cyanide must carry a health risk. There are also the chemical components of smoke to think about. And in cigars, the curing and fermentation process increases the production of other cancer-causing agents.

However, I stand by my assertion that, for me, at least, the relaxation and de-stressing accomplished during the smoking of a cigar, is as beneficial to my heart and vascular system, as the chemicals I might inhale are deterimental to it.

The observations made on those sites about the relative nicotine content of cigars compared to cigarettes are absurd. Cigars are usually smoked a puff at a time, 30 seconds to a minute apart. Cigarettes are usually inhaled from start to finish and then on to the next. And that doesn't even consider cigar smokers who, like me, do not inhale. Nor do I breathe the smoke out through my nose - I hate the feeling and have no desire to learn to tolerate it.

And finally, how many cigarette smokers blow smoke rings? I submit that any activity that allows the production of smoke rings imparts an immeasurably great mystical benefit to the human soul. Sighhhhhhh ... someday, maybe _I'll _learn to do it ... :sad::sad:


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Tritones said:


> And finally, how many cigarette smokers blow smoke rings? I submit that any activity that allows the production of smoke rings imparts an immeasurably great mystical benefit to the human soul. Sighhhhhhh ... someday, maybe _I'll _learn to do it ... :sad::sad:


I lol'd at this

When i get one perfect ring out of a whole cigar it brightens my entire day.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Ya, smoke rings, gotta love them. Every once and a while I can get one off but not at will, more by accident.

Ya know, in thinking about the risks of smoking cigar I happened to think of this. This 'happy' it gives outweighs the minor risk. I'm happy at the end of the day and have a smoke in my hand. End of story.


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Enjoy the moment, you only live once.


----------

